# 2 geese with one shot?



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I got 2 honkers with one shot the other day. What an experience that was for me! I have seen my nephew and my son get 2 fer 1 on mallards, but never heard of this with geese. Never came across this one on the forum either. Just wondering if this is a once in a lifetime deal, or if it happens and isn't such a big deal? Yes to you cynical guys, they were flying into the decoys, and not on the ground.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I've done it once and it is a pretty exciting deal. Especially when my gun wasn't cycling so I only had one shot! I hope it is not a once in a lifetime thing or else I've already spent mine at an early age!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're shooting a wide pattern and the birds group up when flaring it does happen occasionally....but not often.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Last weekend my friend and I shot 14 out of a group of 15 with 6 shots. I shot a 20 bird limit with 17 shells. Gotta love the modified choke and 3.5 inch BB's. With my first shot at the leader 3 dropped. It was the first time I ever saw anything like it. Last year we got a lot of doubles on ducks but this was just crazy.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I guy I was with once shot 7 snow geese with 3 shots, same flock. The geese were scattered everywhere it was awesome


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

I was shooting down a little hill over thier backs. The dekes wer halfway up the hill and we were in the middle of the spread. They flared at 35 yards and we both unloaded on them before they were at 50. I have been practicing that kind of shot at the skeet range a lot.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

first time ever goose hunting, guys were walking back to trucks and i was siting in the layout blind and called 2 canadas over the deks, started to flar and bam! droped the 2 with one shot. coolest thing ever, especially when 2 other guys were only 150 yards away watching it all happen.

tom  8)

o yea that was my first shot ever at a canada, and i shot it with my grandpa's gun that he got a long time ago. On of those good moments that i will remember for many years to come.


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats always fun when that happens. My buddy got 2 with his 10 gauge in one shot on a recent outing. He also took another out with his second shot.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

ive done that a few times... with ducks and geese. my brother got 2 cranes in one shot


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

A few years back three of us dropped 17 mallards with 7 shots. They were about 35 yards out and we opened up just when the first ones touched the ground. After the first shot they really bunched up as half were still coming down and half were taking off.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Might want to be careful on admitting that you overshoot your limit. I personally know CO's who check in on the site often and are Feds in Sask. 

But it does happen sometimes, I'm sure it wasn't your intention.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

The possesion limit in Sask for residents is 8 ducks per day, only 3 may be pintails.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I was having a hard time hitting one with three shots this weekend...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It happens. Probably more often than you think....


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I saw it happen once last year, but I never thought it would happen to me. It was last Friday(15th) when a pair came crossing from right to left at about 20 yards. The old gander was right above it's mate with its head about half way back of the others body. I put it on the ganders head, squeezed the trigger, and both geese folded. The gander was dead, but the other just had both wings broke -- must have got it just right on the top of its wing flap. I was using 3 inch Kent #1's. The darndest things always will happen when your by yourself with no one to witness it!

Ima870man


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Its called a scotch double. I've done it with Canadas, snows, mallards, and a very memorable occasion taking out 2 bull cans directly overhead as they crossed (by accident, and it was legal in Canada at the time).

The way waterfowl fly its not that difficult to do. Now I like to hunt crows in the off season. They fly way different than ducks and geese... they dont fly in sync as a flock. One time I was hunting crows in the winter and was having a pretty decent shoot so I was all loosened up with my gun handling. A crow is coming in and then another from a different direction. I had my gun on the first bird so I hesitated and just as they were going to cross I fired and got a clean kill on both.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I know someone who got fined for "2 at one blow" back when the limit on dark geese was 1 each. Boom and 2 fall down. He was SOL either way as it was witnessed by the federal warden and he was going to either get a fine for the extra goose, or wanton waste. The man visits the site a bit, we'll see if he sees this post and fills in the details a bit. This is approaching 20 years ago.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> Might want to be careful on admitting that you overshoot your limit. I personally know CO's who check in on the site often and are Feds in Sask.


?????????????????? 3 of us shot 17 ducks. The 3 man limit is 24 for a day.

All C.O.'s in Sask. are provincial, not federal.


----------



## deadeye06 (Aug 6, 2006)

I shot a pair pass shooting probably around 45-60 yard shot with federal BB full choke with one shot...aiming at the front goose (side shot) and watched it go down and my buddies said the other went down too. I was suprised and never saw the second one go down. They were flying close together, I hit the front bird's body and the other bird got hit with one BB in the head. They both folded up dead with loud thuds. To top it off, they said at first that they weren't going to shot because they were too high


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I've done it and seen it several times. The first hunt of this year we had it happen. I had forgot my wallet and my buddy's Federal stamp in the truck. So I ran back to get it to make sure we stayed legal and was coming down the field as the first pair came in. I ducked down, and heard one shot. I get down there and figured the other two guys shot so close together that it sounded like one. Nope, the one guy Scotch doubled on the first birds of the season, and on a pair, so it wasn't like there were a lot of birds with a chance to be #2.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

My bro had a group of geese come in while I was, ahem, watering a tree. First shot, miss. Second shot, miss. Third shot, 4 downed birds.


----------

